# Rattlesnake Skins? Just a thought



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

Would anyone want to buy Rattlesnake skins if I caught them and skinned them and dried them? I have killed 5 so far this week and have one in the cooler as we speak that needs to be skinned. I usually let them lay but this one was pretty so I figured Id make a wall hanger outta him. Then a friend told me I should sell them to fellow trad archers. Anyone interested in some in the future? 
Also does anyone know if Texas has any laws against selling the skins? I hear of folks doing it all the time down in Mexico but I want to be sure its legal before I start trading and selling them in the States. Holler back.
DannyG


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Hey Danny*

Just go to the Texas Fish & Game site. The answers you need should be there, don't risk your license on word of mouth.


----------



## ftw46 (Jun 5, 2004)

There is always a demand for good matched, properly cleaned and air dried rattlesnake skins. Someone is always looking for a set to back a bow. Prices seem to run $25 to $45 based on size.

If you find out it is legal you could probably do a good business.


----------



## Thumper1 (May 17, 2004)

Danny, TX has some new laws regarding non-game species. You have to have an $18.00 permit to collect for resale and a $60 permit to sell and you must keep records.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/faq/huntwild/nongame_permits.phtml


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

Cool, Now if I new how many folks would want some I could get the permit if it would be worth it.
DannyG


----------



## doebyc (Mar 9, 2006)

I woul buy a pair if they were close to $25, but probably not for $40.
CHAZ


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

OK- help a newbie out.
What do traditional shooters use the skins for??


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

two 4 or 5 ft rattlers for 25 bucks, hardly worth the risk of catching them, much less the hassle of skinning and such! 
They use the skins to back limbs on bows, camos it or makes it cool looking, however you look at it.
Thanks
DannyG


----------



## freeman72 (Nov 24, 2004)

Cfuhrer, The skins look really nice as a decorative backing on your bow.


----------



## goldtip2005 (Dec 13, 2005)

I would like to have one as a wall deco. Send me a pm. Thank's Mark


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm interested DannyG,i get questioned all the time about the skins on my bows,love to do them,when you get situated let me know,I also like "different" snakeskins too,so if you run across any of those give me a hollar.....................................Steve


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

*Check this puppy out!*

I run across snakes of this size all the time.
Western Diamondback


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

he was about 52 inches but had about 48 inches of usable beautiful skin, sorry I could post the pic bigger, ATs size limit of the file has gone down I think.
DannyG
For a better pic email me and I can forward it to you.
[email protected]


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

Check out ebay for selling price, I know there is a guy on there that sells pairs for bow backing. I know that good quality tanned skins in the 4-5' range usually sell for $20-25 each.

If you find anything big, I would be interested. I am talking 6'+ and you can leave the head on it. I will skin the head out myself. 

Darrel


----------



## Alex The Hawk (Jul 10, 2005)

*Snake skins*

You might also want to look into selling them whole for taxidermy.
You can advertise free at Taxidermy.net/forums under the for sale forum.

there are always people that need them for mounting snakes, the larger ones are good for taxidermy


----------



## quickshot (Apr 12, 2006)

*I'm interested*

Also interested when you get situated, I would like some for some limbs I have. Those are some big boys!


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

do not tan the skins meant for bow backing,they will not stay glued,just flesh them, stretchem' out on a piece of cardboard straight,staple them down at the edges about 1/4 inch apart,and let them dry, roll em' up and send them on their way....................................................Steve


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

You guys are just tearing me up...

I guess you can say I am a snake hugger...to see my pets killed...


Dwayne


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

I dont know about KS but down here they are a pest! We had 3 people bitten last year in a neighborhood near me and 2 of them were little boys. Im just thinnin the herd  I only take the larger ones anyway, Ill let the lil ones grow up so I can skin them too, LOL
DannyG


----------



## copbait (Apr 10, 2006)

ive seen several auctions on ebay for snake skins, specifically listed for archery. so that may be a market you could look into.


----------



## don s (Mar 7, 2003)

check out trad gang.com lots of people want skins. there are a few trad suppliers already selling them. i bought mine from 3 rivers. put them on my recurve. it is very easy and they look awesome. not just snake is used. also different fish look awesome.
don


----------



## DannyG (Dec 3, 2003)

i havent been able to find anymore lately, its been to dry. I need a storm to bring the suckers out so I can get me some, LOL
DannyG


----------



## bowbuilder740 (May 2, 2006)

*Danny*

I would be glad to take lengths from 20-25" if they are ingood shape. We go thought a bunch of skins in a year. skins in excellent condition $25 ea. in matched pairs. $20 not matched.

Bob


----------

